

HTML5 Video: Not Quite There Yet - justinl
http://www.longtailvideo.com/support/blog/11887/html5-video-not-quite-there-yet

======
adamilardi
Adobe is doing peer to peer for video. That will be a huge advantage. all
browsers will need built in torrent clients to pull something like that off.
However Comcast would just try to throttle you.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Opera has had a torrent client built in for about 5 years:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/07/opera_does_bittorren...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/07/opera_does_bittorrent/)

